# RIP Quagmire vom Blizen Haus, aka Peeves



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Peeves left us around 11:00 AM after a long hard night where he declined rapidly. I don't think he was in pain, but his legs failed him fully and suddenly after a couple of months of slow decline. We had a very nice veterinarian come to our home and Lily and Javelin therefore had the chance to say goodbye too. When she checked his heart to make sured he had passed she quietly said he now had his angel wings. It is a crisp and bright sunny day here and I can see him flying over the house to make sure we will be okay.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I am so very sorry. What a good life he had with you.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh Catherine, I'm so sorry for your loss. I've greatly enjoyed your tales of poodles and GSDs over the years. Hugs to you and your BF.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

My condolences, its always hard to say goodbye.


----------



## jebby (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm so sorry, Peeves was so well-loved and cared for. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

😰 I'm sorry. He sounds like he was a lovely example of his breed. Hugs to your crew.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - a life well lived with much love.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm so sorry. We never have long enough with them, but it sounds like things declined quickly and ended peacefully which is the most any of us can hope for.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear this. Poor boy. Glad it was able to happen at home. 

I imagine Lily is going to be pretty lost for the next few days. Sending you, the BF, and the poodles extra hugs.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m heartbroken for your loss. I felt like I knew Peeves reading your posts. 

I’m so glad you were able to get a vet come to your home so his Angel Wings came peacefully surrounded by his loving family. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Fenix&Felix (Oct 21, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> Peeves left us around 11:00 AM after a long hard night where he declined rapidly. I don't think he was in pain, but his legs failed him fully and suddenly after a couple of months of slow decline. We had a very nice veterinarian come to our home and Lily and Javelin therefore had the chance to say goodbye too. When she checked his heart to make sured he had passed she quietly said he now had his angel wings. It is a crisp and bright sunny day here and I can see him flying over the house to make sure we will be okay.


I’m so glad you were able to say goodbye at home and spared Peeves the suffering that moving him would have caused. I love your image of your beloved friend flying over one last time.


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

So sorry for your loss 💕


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

So sad to hear about your loss and thankful that he got his wings peacefully, at home. I know he lives a big hole in your heart, and the hearts of others who loved him.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss Catherine. I'm glad he was home, comfortable and surrounded by the people who loved him and his siblings.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know you have lots of good memories of him.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss, and glad to hear that Peeves left peacefully and surrounded by his pack.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m so sorry to hear this.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry to hear. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I am so so sorry for your loss Catherine.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh, so hard for you, BF & the poodles. From hearing about him over the years you gave Peeves the best of care and love. I, like others feel like I knew Peeves from your posts about him - he was fine fine boy. A honorary Poodle (((HUGS)))


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m sorry, Catherine.  Peeves sounded like such a good boy. He’s going to be so very missed.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am so sorry about Peeves, hugs to you and your BF


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Oh Mr. Peeves. I'm so sorry. Hoping the memories bring his human and doggie family members comfort.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a good dog, a very good dog. Heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending virtual hugs.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m so sorry to hear you had to say, “Good-bye” to your dear Peeves. So hard....
I am glad you were all able to be in the comfort of your home. Sending virtual hugs as you grieve.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Catherine. It’s never easy losing an old friend.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So sorry, Catherine. My heart hurts with you.


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

Hello: I know we've never 'met' but I just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you. We have pets knowing that we will most likely outlive them, but that doesn't lessen the pain or the gap left by their absence.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. I’ll raise my glass to Peeves tonight, a Very Good Boy by all reports.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Peeves left us around 11:00 AM after a long hard night where he declined rapidly. I don't think he was in pain, but his legs failed him fully and suddenly after a couple of months of slow decline. We had a very nice veterinarian come to our home and Lily and Javelin therefore had the chance to say goodbye too. When she checked his heart to make sured he had passed she quietly said he now had his angel wings. It is a crisp and bright sunny day here and I can see him flying over the house to make sure we will be okay.


Oh, Catherine, I am so sorry. It is so hard to lose them. I'm glad, though, that Lily and Javvy had a chance to tell him goodbye. They will all be together someday over the rainbow bridge. Hugs ((( ))).


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

All good dogs go to heaven. RIP, Peeves.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. Thinking of you and your pups during this hard time.


----------



## Rebelartist (Dec 31, 2020)

RIP Peeves. So sorry for your loss


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is such sad news. Peeves never had a day of doubt that he was loved. Life is out of balance for you all and you'll help your family thru this, and they'll help you. It's such a blessing that Peeves was with his best friends and beloved family when he gave his heart back to the universe.


----------



## CieCie (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm so very sorry! 🐾💙


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Your post brought me to tears...I feel so bad as I know how much he was loved . Its the worst part of ownership. However he is now at peace and free of pain and any of the maladies that go along with old age. Fly free now Peeves and thoughts & prayers to mom and dad, Lilly & Javelin.


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear this. What a remarkable gift our animal companions are! I'm glad he was able to pass peacefully at home surrounded by love.


----------



## Austen (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Peeves was so well-loved and such a lovely gentleman. Thinking of you and your pack at this time.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Those we love never truly leave us. He will be there for all of you, and once day,hopefully will return as another .It happened to me with Zonker and Che, though it was many years. Wish I had known him


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I keep this on a corner of my computer screen near the urn with Lili's ashes.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Ohhhhh, I am so very sorry for your loss, Lily CD RE, and for your dear BF's. Peeves had his best life with you two and his Poodles ❤💕. You all now have a wonderful new guardian angel watching over you. Oliver and I send our love, and peace and comfort wishes to you 💐.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh, I just saw this. I am so sorry you and your bf lost your dear old boy. I know you guys gave him an excellent life.


----------



## Mr. Johnny Blackmail (Dec 1, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Peeves left us around 11:00 AM after a long hard night where he declined rapidly. I don't think he was in pain, but his legs failed him fully and suddenly after a couple of months of slow decline. We had a very nice veterinarian come to our home and Lily and Javelin therefore had the chance to say goodbye too. When she checked his heart to make sured he had passed she quietly said he now had his angel wings. It is a crisp and bright sunny day here and I can see him flying over the house to make sure we will be okay.


I am so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. It is gut wrenching to have to say goodbye. Peeves lived a full and well loved life which is all any of us can ask for.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> Peeves left us around 11:00 AM after a long hard night where he declined rapidly. I don't think he was in pain, but his legs failed him fully and suddenly after a couple of months of slow decline. We had a very nice veterinarian come to our home and Lily and Javelin therefore had the chance to say goodbye too. When she checked his heart to make sured he had passed she quietly said he now had his angel wings. It is a crisp and bright sunny day here and I can see him flying over the house to make sure we will be okay.


I am so sincerely sorry for your loss.


lily cd re said:


> Peeves left us around 11:00 AM after a long hard night where he declined rapidly. I don't think he was in pain, but his legs failed him fully and suddenly after a couple of months of slow decline. We had a very nice veterinarian come to our home and Lily and Javelin therefore had the chance to say goodbye too. When she checked his heart to make sured he had passed she quietly said he now had his angel wings. It is a crisp and bright sunny day here and I can see him flying over the house to make sure we will be okay.













lily cd re said:


> Peeves left us around 11:00 AM after a long hard night where he declined rapidly. I don't think he was in pain, but his legs failed him fully and suddenly after a couple of months of slow decline. We had a very nice veterinarian come to our home and Lily and Javelin therefore had the chance to say goodbye too. When she checked his heart to make sured he had passed she quietly said he now had his angel wings. It is a crisp and bright sunny day here and I can see him flying over the house to make sure we will be okay.


----------



## Jstanfill (Oct 22, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> Peeves left us around 11:00 AM after a long hard night where he declined rapidly. I don't think he was in pain, but his legs failed him fully and suddenly after a couple of months of slow decline. We had a very nice veterinarian come to our home and Lily and Javelin therefore had the chance to say goodbye too. When she checked his heart to make sured he had passed she quietly said he now had his angel wings. It is a crisp and bright sunny day here and I can see him flying over the house to make sure we will be okay.


So sorry for loss of furbaby , just remember the goofy times with your furbaby may he fly high over rainbow 🌈 bridge


----------



## Rd pdle (Dec 22, 2019)

I am very sorry. I’m glad Peeves wasn’t in pain and that he didn’t linger. Please take comfort in the good memories.


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

I am very sorry for your loss 😟


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Please convey our deepest sympathies to BF, the GSD guy, who also raised puppy, Lily in tandem with Peeves. Hugs from Houston!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear. Many hugs to you and BF. He was blessed to have such a great life with all of you.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

So sorry to hear of Peeves' passing, though very glad he was surrounded by his family. 💗


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am starting to feel less raw, but still finding our home to be just too quiet much of the time. Thank you all for the kind words. Here is a picture of the big guy the day he passed.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Aw such a handsome guy. But looking so sad. Hard to let him go but it was time.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

How are Lily and Javelin adjusting? Have you seen signs of mourning?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for asking about the poodles Liz. They seem to be doing just fine for the most part. Lily seems to look for him every now and again, but Javelin not so much. Right now I am remote proctoring an exam and they are both sleeping nearby.

Getting Ready I think he was pretty uncomfortable at that point since he really was not able to adjust his position by then. The vet arrived soon after that pic.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

I can't figure if a thumbs up really captures what I want to say. But I don't really have the words either. I'm so sorry for your family. It's rough.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

You loved him so much. He was so lucky to have you.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Happy it was a peaceful ending surrounded by love.


----------



## nikijack (Dec 8, 2020)

So sorry.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here we are one year since our sweet Peeves flew away from us. I am still missing the old man every day. I used to give him bites of my toasted English muffin with orange marmalade any time that was my breakfast. I haven't been able to have that breakfast ever since. Seems silly but He was so much fun to share with always so polite and happy to get those bites.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Aw. What a sweet memory. I miss Peeves, too. I felt like I knew him through your stories.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Beautiful memory for sweet Peeves. I too felt I knew him.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Lovely, Catherine. He's dearly missed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Loved, remembered, missed...


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Missing Peeves with you.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Your grand gentleman has been on my mind lately, and now I realize why. Gentle virtual hugs 💐🌼.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry Catherine...it still hurts to lose our guys but what a sweet memory.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

missing Peeves with you - a big part of our PF family


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Don't know if I ever told you, but one day after my Sunday class, 3 of us were discussing dog shows, and our GSD owner Denise was saying how her Echo was German bred, so unlikely to win in the breed ring. I looked at her jacket, and it said Von Blitzen Haus! Kinda brought back memories, though I never met Peezes. Sorry you never got a litter by him


----------

